# TOC Bikes in Abdingon, VA antique sale



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2014)

From the description mostly sounds like TOC stuff but who knows? V/r Shawn

http://columbia.craigslist.org/atd/4477481939.html


----------



## jkent (May 30, 2014)

Better pictures here of all of the bikes.http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=2119740&kwd=&zip=24236&category=0
They are taking absentee bids as well.
JKent


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like some nice "stuff in the rough" bikes.


----------



## petritl (Jun 4, 2014)

This auction is in a neat town; if you win a bike you should consider picking it up in person and bring your best rider along for the ride. The old steam locomotive right away to the top of the mountain is still in place and became a bike path...companies rent bicycles and or haul your bike to the top for a nice causal ride down the mountain with several wooden tresses bridge crossings over a rocky creek.

Google Creeper trail.


----------



## bikiba (Jun 4, 2014)

is there an online bid capability?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2014)

bikiba said:


> is there an online bid capability?




Per the auctioneer's description they will accept absentee or phone bids. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 4, 2014)

That little Villiers powered bike is cool. I never seen anything quite like it.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 8, 2014)

*Villiers MkI Welbike*



bikewhorder said:


> That little Villiers powered bike is cool. I never seen anything quite like it.






I was a phone bidder at the above mentioned auction, I was hoping it would coast under the radar and I could afford to be a serious bidder - unfortunately things are already well above my budget- I dropped out of the courting tandem bidding at $1500. 

I was planning on holding off mention of the Villiers MkI Welbike until after the bidding but I can tell it will break my bank so just for posterity: 

http://www.vmmv.org/newltr/nl31.htm

Above is a link to a Virginia based group of Military Vehicle collectors & restoration specialists. They discuss the background of the military use of this little machine. 
I realized about a week ago or so that the Welbike is the first motorized bicycle-like machine that I've researched and found NO conversation on past threads on the CABE.


----------



## wspeid (Jun 8, 2014)

I hope one of you guys got something because we locals who were thinking about attending the auction lost interest in the drive once it was outed.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 8, 2014)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I was a phone bidder at the above mentioned auction, I was hoping it would coast under the radar and I could afford to be a serious bidder - unfortunately things are already well above my budget- I dropped out of the courting tandem bidding at $1500.
> 
> I was planning on holding off mention of the Villiers MkI Welbike until after the bidding but I can tell it will break my bank so just for posterity:
> 
> ...




Wow  didn't realize it was _that_ cool! Thanks for the link, What did it bring at the auction?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 8, 2014)

*Welbike*

I think the Welbike went relatively inexpensively for what it was, I dropped out of bidding on that about $500, that was about what I could rationalize to get into the project blind but I figure as it sat it may have been work around 1k, wrong gas tank and only one wheel from a later lot in the auction. 

I'm not sure what it ultimately sold for - I was in the same boat as a semi-local, only 5 hours out but I didn't want to waste the trip if it was going to be as saturated as fleabay.


----------



## oldbike1891 (Jun 9, 2014)

*I was a phone bidder also.*

Hey Jesse,

I also bid on the Cleveland Men's Double , Double steer tandem.  I did keep going up but let go of it rathe r than bid 2,600.    It was worth every cent of that 2,500 as it had everything on it it was supposed to have.   Only complet one I have ever seen or know about.  High Quality bike.  Same company that later built the Lozier Automible before the first War.   Hope that price means it will be kept together rather than parted out.  Rare, Rare piece.

I did end up buying the Columbia Men's 45 (1897/1898) and the 1896 Roman Ladies made in Indianapolis.  Sadley both of these machines lack chains, so I may have to save my pennies for new block chain.  At least it is being made and availible.  Neither bike was out rageous for what it was and the condition.
I also bid on the Liberty Tandem.  From about 1898/1899   Definitly a bike made to go fast on the track. Big rear sprocket, single steer Men's double.  Also one of a kind.   I wanted to go for the Cleveland. Should have kept going on the Liberty, It went for $775.  I hope it stays together.  

I already have Six antique Tandems, but not ridable.  Two Orients, One Sterns, Two Columbia 43's, And a Cresent.  So I backed off of my Tandem addiction this time!   

--- Lee


----------

